# South Bend, IN - Aluminum dually hauler bed



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have for sale an aluminum hauler bed that came of a 17 Dodge. All jagoff lights included... $3500...


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks to me like a steel Flatbed or that lighting is piss poor! Interested give me a call 563-212-3871


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sold...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sold...


Damn, had 4K in pennies for ya!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Damn, had 4K in pennies for ya!


Did I deer ask what the extra 500 in pennies is for?


----------

